# Bobcat traction lock error



## ajax767 (Apr 21, 2009)

I am getting a Traction lock pull signal output error on my Bobcat 773 . Machine will not move. Anyone have any experience with this? Thanks,:realmad:


----------



## mrfixitpaul (Jan 21, 2009)

Must be a G-series? First check the fuses and make sure relays are all in place...maybe swap brake relay with one beside it. If still have problem check for damaged wires between computer and brake solenoid under cab. If solenoid has any separation at top it could be the problem....


----------

